# New goat- no milk - hard udder



## banderson1179 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi! I bought a lamancha cross who I was told they had been milking up to today. She doesn't have a huge udder at all and small teats. I'm a total milking newbie, but I can't get a drop out. One side is also larger, and hard. Doesn't seem hot though. I gave her grain and alfalfa pellets twice today. Do you think I'm doing it wrong? What does the larger side indicate. Mastitis? Help please!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did the person you bought her from show you how to milk?


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Try starting from the top of the teat (however small) right below where it attaches to the udder, and pull down, and milk should come out. I put my index and thumb around just below where it attaches, then squeeze each finger from my index slowly until the teat is dry, let go, and redo. 

She sounds like she has milk, especially if the udder is large and hard.


----------



## banderson1179 (Apr 19, 2013)

No, the owner didn't bring her to me. I had sold a goat to a lady three hours away, who happened to live close to this family, so she brought me my new goat when she came to pick hers up. I went back out tonight and tried again. I feel like I'm doing it right, but still nothing. I also tried bumping her udder a few times. Could it be the stress of the move? If I let her be to settle in would it be ok? How quick can she dry up?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How long has she been fresh? have you taken her temp? she maybe congested...try a warm compress..the message like crazy..like kneading bread dough..be gentle but really knead ....then milk milk milk.repeat...I use whipped coconut oil with Vit E and Peppermint Ess oil to message...its easy to make..just whip coconut oil in a mixer..add Vit E from a gel cap and a frw drops of peppermint Ess oil if you have it..mix to blend..and there you go..a wonderful udder balm..when messageing take note of how the udder feels..lumpy? smooth? hard masses? or just a relly tight full feeling...she may need several times a day to get things flowing..

When milking tiny teats...try to trap a bit of udder in thehand to use for length..tiny teats canbe hard to get milk flowing from hold the teat two fingers on one side and thimb on the other..bring your two finger up the teat, leaving thumb in place..trap some milk in the teat and firmly yet gently slid the two finger down and repeat....it take practice..dont give up..she needs your help : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The stress of the move will definitely affect her. I would do warm compresses on her udder and massage her udder.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/how_to_milk_a_goat.htm

http://www.wikihow.com/Milk-a-Goat-by-Hand

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...0&FORM=NVPFVR&qpvt=how+to+milk+a+goat+by+hand

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...0&FORM=NVPFVR&qpvt=how+to+milk+a+goat+by+hand


----------



## banderson1179 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! I have everything to make that balm, I will give it a try tomorrow, maybe she will be a little more relaxed by then. She's eating like she's starved, drank a whole bucket of water and is peeing popping good.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

